# Here is a 1033WRI Im working on.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

WRI1033

First attempt at any sort of crossing wrap. I like it so far.

I am doing something similar to the next rod but you will not see any black. 

The guide wraps are done in Golden Rod (not shown) but I have to remove them as there was a lot of separated thread and dark spots when I got about halfway into the roll.










(yes there are bubbles) as I learn the ways of rod building...I thought I had the first coat thin enough to help exhaust the air caught in the underwraps. But evidently I didnt get them all...What an Amature....

Tightening up those threads were a pain in the arse.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

sweet. i like the colors you picked.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks really good Ryan; I like the colors in the 5:1 fade, it's very striking.

Sometimes when I pick up a bubble or two I'll dig it out a little with an exacto and recoat. usually works pretty good. The average person will never see a bubble here or there; nobody looks as closely as the guy that builds it.

What CP did you use?

Keep em coming.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Looks sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

looking good ryan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice Ryan!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks*



WALT D. said:


> Looks really good Ryan; I like the colors in the 5:1 fade, it's very striking.
> 
> Sometimes when I pick up a bubble or two I'll dig it out a little with an exacto and recoat. usually works pretty good. The average person will never see a bubble here or there; nobody looks as closely as the guy that builds it.
> 
> ...


By CP, I guess you mean Color Preserver....Its Gudebrod. I havnt tried any others yet. This as the first time Ive used the Color preserver as well. The thread is size c gudebrod NCP.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I like that wrap Ryan. You are coming right along with it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

that looks awsome man.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice job.
did you use cp? oftentimes cp can help eliminate bubbles.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice, excellent start to the craft.


----------

